# Samsung Ultra Mobile PC as eReader



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

I have been using the Samsung Q1 Ultra Mobile PC as an eReader for three years and it is a great device. It runs Windows XP with a touch screen and it has a tiny keyboard. This device was definitely ahead of its time. But I still use it today to read eBooks. Plus I can draw on it! If Amazon would come out with an e-ink full PC, I would get one right away, even if it wasn't color.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

That looks cool! 
There are so many smaller tablet style computers coming on the market, it will be interesting to see how that developes. Bigger isn't always better!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Joe Chiappetta said:


> I have been using the Samsung Q1 Ultra Mobile PC as an eReader for three years and it is a great device. It runs Windows XP with a touch screen and it has a tiny keyboard. This device was definitely ahead of its time. But I still use it today to read eBooks. Plus I can draw on it! If Amazon would come out with an e-ink full PC, I would get one right away, even if it wasn't color.


 My first experience reading e-books was on my Samsung Q1. I read many books using the Microsoft reader program. I carried my Q1 with me everywhere and loved it and was never bothered by its being a backlit screen. Now I have a Kindle and prefer to read on my kindle most of the time. I do take my Samsung Q1 with me when I travel (Along with my Kindle) and have loaded the Kindle for PC program on it also. Happy reading


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

I know the following is not in Amazon's current plan, but I wish they could combine the Samsung Q1 with a Kindle. Now that would be an incredible device! I just can't stand the thought of carrying three devices around: a phone, a PC, and an eReader.


----------

